# Advise about Coate Water Country Park nr Swindon



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I am looking to meet up with son and girlfriend for a few hours on Tuesday.
Looking at the map Coate Water Country Park caught my attention, 
close to the motorway nr Swindon.

I am having trouble finding up to date information on this place and wonder if anyone has any first hand information that would tell me if it is suitable for meeting up, having a walk and maybe something to eat.

Any help much appreciated.
TIA


----------



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

Coate might be suitable but it does have a height barrier near the entrance to the car parks. There is a pub close by. The park itself has a cafe that does simple drinks/hotdog type stuff but I've no idea if it would be open.

An alternative is Lydiard Park, also handy for the M4. The park has no height barrier & plenty of space for a motorhome to park. There is a cafe on site but, again, I'm not sure if it is open.

Bengal


----------



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

Tokkalosh,

Sorry, I didn't look up the info for you....

There is a web site for Lydiard Park. The cafe opening is "Over December and the Christmas period, the tea rooms will be open on weekends 3 & 4, 10 & 11 and 17 & 18 December, and open during the holidays daily from 19 to 23 December and 27 to 31 December."

and, by the way..Merry Xmas!

Bengal


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Many thanks for that Bengal, I will check it out now.

Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## gerri (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Hungry Horse just up the road Great meals and no height restrictions then park on the Marlborough road and walk into Coate water lovely walk with lots of wild life to see my grand kids love it takes about an hour to walk round enjoy!!


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thank you for that info gerri.
Don't know why I didn't know of these places before but all sounds good for a visit.


----------

